# Snake Identification in Blue Mtns



## keithj (Mar 14, 2008)

Wondering what this is ?
Found in Blue Mtns (near Sydney).
Lives in hole in sandy ground.
Around 30-40cm long - see ant at top right for an idea of scale
Pale chevron behind head.
Seen on warm day.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 14, 2008)

Snake


----------



## keithj (Mar 14, 2008)

Many thanks ryan. It hole is next to our meter box.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

Good call Ryan. At 1st glance i thought a young copperhead


----------



## -Peter (Mar 14, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Good call Ryan. At 1st glance i thought a young copperhead


X 2


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2008)

Drysdalia rhodogaster

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------

